# Dog cages air ventilation



## Ronn (May 27, 2012)

Hi, 

Another question,

i travel long distance for shows with 3 - 4 large breed dogs. I like the idea of having the dog cages at rear of van under the sleeping area but how do i get ventalation into the kennels. Is it possible to fit ventilation fans on each side of the van where the kennels will be. Im not sure if air vents would be enough, 

Ronnie


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I recently saw a French van with fridge type vents on the garage door. Perhaps you could consider those, they wouldn't look out of place, and fit a couple of computer cooling fans to one side, the are usually 12v.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

The Endless Breeze fans can be clipped to the sides of pet cages.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chasper said:


> The Endless Breeze fans can be clipped to the sides of pet cages.


...and, having used one these last few weeks, with temperatures in the mid-to high-40s, we can now state that we are very glad we bought one before we went away. It's been very effective and, we reckon, more so than the 240v fan that we used to have.

G


----------



## Ronn (May 27, 2012)

ordered one of them fans i can use now in the van use to for the dogs, looks really good, a lot of people use the computer vans also. I might have to look at air conditioning into the kennels, but if i use air conditioning will it escape through vents if i put in and will there still be the problem of condensation.


----------

